# Kenmore side by side refrigerator coldspoot model 52582201 not cooling



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

so you really don't know if the compressor is running? if it is not running it could be a bad compressor relay or the compressor itself could be bad. If it is running then it could be low on refrigerant and/ or a bad compressor. Either way its not a good situation.


----------



## jkay (Jun 1, 2011)

Replaced the compressor relay.. The old one was broken as it was rattling when shake and little ceramic pieces came out when opened. SO far looks like the cold air is coming in the freezer but it's only been 15 minutes or so since I plugged it back on.... fingers crossed...:wink: Just Hope the compressor didn't get damaged and relay was the only problem.


----------



## tperkovich (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get the refrigerant or compressor for this model on a sunday?


----------

